# future-proofing



## CriHart

_Hi,_
_How would you translate into Romanian future-proofing from the next phrase__
_“It brings redundancy and future-proofing to high-speed edge connectivity__.”_
_Thanks for your help!_


----------



## adoraful

I can assume that it's something along the lines of '_verificaţii viitoare_'. Don't quote me on it though, my knowledge of such Romanian terms isn't the greatest.


----------



## *achille

Future-proof is a quality, very often used to describe technology. It means that the device in quesion is not likely to be made obsolete by progress or new devices (not very rapidely anyway). I would certainly not translate it as verificari, the expression is built the same way as 'bullet-proof'. I would need a bit more context to atempt a translation. I can see a possible difficulty caused by 'redundancy'. The 2 terms are more or less opposite.


----------



## Trisia

Protecţie împotriva uzurii morale?

-- if I understood your post right, of course.


----------



## david_carmen

Ar putea să însemne că aduce redundanţă (de exemplu, ar putea avea două module, iar dacă un modul cade, îl foloseşte pe al doilea) şi că mai poate fi dezvoltat (nu trebuie înlocuit în viitor, pe măsură ce tehnologia avansează, întrucât suportă îmbunătăţiri).


----------



## *achille

adoraful said:


> I can assume that it's something along the lines of '_verificaţii viitoare_'. Don't quote me on it though, my knowledge of such Romanian terms isn't the greatest.


The correct plural of 'verificare' is 'verificari'. However, meaning of the expression in question is not a sum of the meanings of the two words it contains.


----------



## *achille

Trisia said:


> Protecţie împotriva uzurii morale?
> 
> -- if I understood your post right, of course.


hi trisia, 
i think you're on the right path. i have to say that it does nor refer to protection, but to a quality of a device of performing its function (for a long period of time) without becoming obsolete.


----------

